# help ....parallels desktop et connexion internet



## alkaloo (1 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer parallels desktop sur mon imac (24 pouces) OS tiger.Tout    se déroulerait parfaitement bien  ....Jusquà ce que j'éssaye d'activer  Windows XP......Et là ......impossible de me connecter à internet ....or je ne dispose que de 30 jours  pour éffectuer cette opération sinon....je vais etre dans la  "mouise".....Alors est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner une piste ,un commencement de solution ? 

Merci d'avance

Peace


----------



## jeff34 (1 Novembre 2006)

Faudrai un peu plus d'infos sur ta connection.

As-tu bien activé la connection réseau dans parallels ?
Sous windows, dans les paramètres réseau, ta connection est-t'elle bien activée ?


----------



## alkaloo (1 Novembre 2006)

merci d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre .

informations complémentaires

1.Ma connection fonctionne parfaitement bien sous mac .
2.Dans gestionnaire de périphérique ...apparait : Parallels nework adapter et connexion réseau local activée.

3.Mais l'icone de la carte réseau n'apparait pas dans la barre des taches de windows


----------



## jeff34 (1 Novembre 2006)

Bon on va essayer de faire qulques vérifs :

- As-tu bien installé les Paralles Tools ? Ca se trouve dans le menu VM.

- Dans Connections réseau, tu dois avoir Connexion au réseau local, Connecté, derrière un pare-feu, Parallels Network Adapter. Est-ce le cas ? Sinon clic droit Activer. Pour afficher l'icone dans la barre des taches : clic droit sur la connexion, propriétés, coché la case : Afficher l'icone..... Vérifier les propriétés de Protocole Internet, coché obtenir une adresse IP automatiquement.

- Si ça ne marche toujours pas, voir dans la console Parallels, Network Adapter (clic dessus) vérifier si Device status : Enabled, coché ; Connect at startup : coché. 
Vérifier aussi si tu es en Bridged Ehternet et non Host-only networking.
Véfifier aussi si tu es bien sur la bonne interface (celle du mac bien sur). Pour Airport c'est en1:Airport/Wireless Adapter. Pour Ethernet : en0:Ethernet Adapter. 

Si après tout çà, çà ne marche toujours pas, je vois pas. Tiens moi au courant.


----------



## maousse (1 Novembre 2006)

une nouvelle version vient de sortir (de parallels), qui facilite l'installation de windows, et la prise en charge réseau, sans qu'il n'y ait aucun réglage à faire dans windows. Ça peut être la solution de facilité


----------



## jeff34 (1 Novembre 2006)

J'ai vu, je viens de mettre a jour, c'est la 1940. Esp&#233;rons que &#231;&#224; r&#232;gle certains probl&#232;mes rencontr&#233;s. Ne pas oublier de r&#233;installer les Parallels Tools !!


----------



## alkaloo (1 Novembre 2006)

Super .....merci ...je vais de ce pas ....éssayer toutes  ces nouvelles  pistes...Je te tiens au courant...A propos d'une éventuelle  nouvelle version....la mienne date de hier après midi.....

peace


----------



## jeff34 (1 Novembre 2006)

Vérifie si tu as bien la 1940 : Parallels Desktop > About


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Novembre 2006)

La dernière version c'est 1970, pas 1940...


----------



## jeff34 (2 Novembre 2006)

Oui exact, avec mes excuses, mon clavier a fourché :rose:


----------



## mammut_02 (5 Novembre 2006)

Hello
Essai de te mettre en "Shared Networking", ça résoudra certainement ton problème de connexion.

Dis moi si je me trompe, mais apparemment tu n'as pas de routeur chez toi. En te mettant en bridge Parallels tente de prendre un adresse IP, alors que ton ISP te founit sans doute une seule IP ce qui pose problème. En te mettant en Shared tu partage l'ip de ton mac.

Par contre si t'as un routeur en te mettant en bridge, tu pourras recevoir une ip de ton routeur via DHCP et tu auras 2 entités sur ton réseau : ton mac et ton virtual pc.

Je sais pas si mon explication est correcte, mais en tout cas chez moi ça marche. J'avais le même problème.

A+


----------



## sylzanne (20 Décembre 2006)

Salut!
J'ai install&#233; Parallels chez moi et la connexion internet s'est faite automatiquement par ma livebox.
Arriv&#233; &#224; mon boulot, je n'ai pas de connexion sous windows alors que mon mac, lui, se connecte automatiquement &#224; la live box du boulot.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une r&#233;ponse? Merci


----------



## EricKvD (20 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour.

Pour avoir accès à Internet au bureau avec ton Mac, est-ce que tu as du faire une demande à ton administrateur système ? Si oui, il est probable que le réseau est protégé et que tout nouvel ordinateur nécessite d'être déclaré.

Or, Parallels simule un ordinateur à part entière.

En espérant que cela puisse t'aider.


----------



## jcbarker (16 Mars 2007)

J'ai trouvé la soluce

Je galèrais aussi a mettre le net sous windaube


Donc il faut bien installer les parallels tools

Puis aprés c est tout simple , il suffit de copier l'adresse mac dispo sous mac dans le reseau > puis airport , tu copies colles en enlevant les " : " l'adresse mac dans parallels : network adaptater>onglet advanced > coller

Et oila  ça devrait marcher

En espérant que ça serve


----------

